# And the World's Best IWB Holster is.....



## JeffWard

sorry Mike... :smt022

NONE.

I've spent the last two weeks, carrying my XD9SC in the waistband of my jeans, firmly planted between my Levis, and my boxers... SHOPPING for a perfect IWB holster for concealled carry.

In the car, out of the car, in the store, out of the store. Try another holster: nope, too high, bites my side... stuff it back in my waist band. Try another holster: too thick... stuff it back in my waist band. Try another holster: one hundred and WHAT??? stuff it back in my waist band.

In the mean time, the gun doesn't move. If I need to shift it, I shift it. If I sit down, it's better... if I stand, I hardly know it's there... if I run, it stays... if I jump, it stays. If I bend over, it doesn't show. If I wear a belt, the invisible holster stays put when I draw. If I DON'T wear a belt, the invisible holster stays right were it was(n't). Levis, perfect, Old Navy jeans perfect. Dress pants??? Looks funny with my shirt untucked, but fine with a jacket on... So does the holster...

I bought a cheapy Uncle Mikes, and cut it up to fit perfectly, rear sight just above the waist band, 15-25 degrees of cant. Doesn't ride any more secure, or deep enough! What is the fascination with "high ride" anyway??? I can understand a high-ride belt holster, to keep the muzzle above the hem of your jacket... but IWB???

Has anybody else found this??? Has anyone actually LOST a gun down in your pants, or out the top, because it was not holstered in your waistband? Mine sits very comfortablely, with the rear sight hooked, and the grip hooked, right at the top of the band...

Until I find a better way? Bare-back. I removed the rear grip-tape on my carry gun. One strip down the front-strap, under my fingers works fine... The pic is outside my shirt, I wear it right against my skin usually, with the shirt untucked. More forward lean, or sraight up and down like this.

Draw time? Flawless... No snaps, no switches, no sewn-in sight channels, no clips, j-hooks, or loops to show... All day comfort? Tuck the t-shirt, wear a top-shirt over it to hide.


----------



## Snowman

Good post, Jeff. I think I'll check this out...


----------



## john doe.

I haven't found a comfortable IWB which is why I carry my G23 in a Blackhawk Serpa. I carry my P3AT in a DIY pocket holster.

I won't carry my gun that close to my life partner without a holster. I've come attached to my family jewels and don't want an accidental discharge to ruin our relationship.


----------



## Todd

tnoisaw said:


> I won't carry my gun that close to my life partner without a holster.


Agreed!

No way I'd carry without a holster. If the gun is loaded, it's in a holster with the trigger covered; whether it's in my bag, on my hip, or even in my lock box safe. IMO, it's dangerous and irresponsible to have a loaded gun not holstered.


----------



## JeffWard

I agree entirely, that the trigger should be protected whenever the gun is not in a position to be fired. If I made a holster for my gun with demin on one side, and cotton on the other, would that trigger be protected?

I would never consider walking around with a pistol dangling from a lanyard tied to my belt-loop. It would be VERY unsafe. And when my pistol is OUT of my waist band, it's in my nightstand drawer, my center console, or my safe.

It's completely secured, protected, and and close by to ME at all times.

Honestly, I will end up getting a custom rig made... modeled on my cut-down Uncle Mikes holster, with the belt-clip right at the very top edge of the rig. It will be very soft, very thin leather, similar to Galco's inside-out units. I may look into buying a Galco for a 1911 or other large frame auto, and cutting that down...

In an IWB, you need:

- THIN... minimum bulk, minimum rigidity. It has to move with you, but stay put when you draw.
- Deep... The idea of carrying a short-barreled, short-gripped gun is concealment. Inside the waistband means INSIDE, not half in, half out.
- Protective of the gun... Put a vapor barrier beween the slide and the skin to protect the finish, on both ME and the gun... 

If anybody has seen THIS holster, my credit card is poised...

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham

After you carry for a while, you'll come around. :mrgreen:


----------



## drummin man 627

I don't know for sure, but it appears to me that you're walking around with a single action pistol with the only safety (grip) being depressed by your body. Is that safe?


----------



## Todd

The XD has a trigger safety like the Glock and a grip safety. But I agree with you, it's not safe anyway.


----------



## JeffWard

Wow...

Can somebody show me where the grip-safety protection cover is on any holster on the planet???

I definately want one of these! Do they come for the 1911 style grip safeties too, with the ambi-thumb-sweep safety right up against your clothing that could never get moved... and that deadly single action trigger, COCKED AND LOCKED!!!!

I'd LOVE to have the grip of my pistol covered while I carry. Quicker access that way!

Come to think of it, I think I'll get one of those US Cavalry holsters from the history museum, with the big flap over it, and the fancy tassles. And the silver star on the front. I'll drill a hole through, right at the trigger guard, and slip in a pad-lock, behind the trigger. Then, I'll get a 3 foot deep backpack to carry my mags in, and stack three cement blocks on top of the mags, so that nobody can steal them... NOW, it's safe. And I'll hire an armed bodyguard to protect my gun...


Come on guys... we're smarter than this, and I'm in a sh__ty mood today. Sorry.

1) The grip safety on an XD is buried in the hollow between the rear of the slide/ and the back-swell of the grip. It's much less exposed than a John-Browning-is-God 1911 grip safety. In a holster, or not.. Doesn't even have a helper-bump. You have to actually squeeze the thing with purpose to even WORK THE DAMN SLIDE!

2) The trigger safety requires that the Glock-esque mini-trigger-within-the-trigger is pulled first, and THEN the trigger-trigger is pulled, through a "disgustingly-long" uptake, and then finally through a "combat/dumbass-proof" 6.5lb break-point. With the grip safety, it's "safer" than any Glock... We better all stop carrying Glocks immediately.

3) The purpose of any other holster, especially on a hammerless gun, aside from support, is protection of the trigger. Booger-hook-proofing... My trigger is completely secure behind the denim of my pants, and I haven't mastered any Jedi techniques for pulling the trigger without inserting a finger, er... booger-hook. And it's behind my right hip. Even my fiance's favorite toy can't reach it back there...

The only thing "unsafe" about waistband-only carry is forgetting the thing is there when you unhook your belt to take a ____. Then... you have to find a spot to put it.

Oh by the way... How may belt carry guys have had their precious piece drop to the floor in the mens room while you were "reading your favorite gun mag"...

I thought so...

Bad-mood-Jeff

PS... I think I need some range time to de-stress. Just bought 250 rounds of ACP. That ought to do it...


----------



## Todd

JeffWard said:


> The only thing "unsafe" about waistband-only carry is forgetting the thing is there when you unhook your belt to take a ____. Then... you have to find a spot to put it.


I give up. I own a XD. It's my carry gun. I know it's a "safe" gun, but I simply cannot believe that you think there is nothing unsafe about relying on your waistband alone to secure a LOADED gun. I'll have to make sure that you're safely 45 minutes away next time I visit my mother in Melbourne.

Subscription to this thread removed.


----------



## john doe.

Hey Jeff, Don't take our concerns so hard. We understand what you are saying about the comfort of an IWB but we don't want an accidental discharge to injure your frank and beans. I have no doubt that you carry as safe as possible but the fact remains that accidents happen. Sometimes something you do a thousands times is turned on its head just once. This happened when I was the clearing barrel NCO as a SP in the Air Force. A former SP just loaded her weapon (.38 revolver) and holstered it. She was not looking at her holster as she tried to secure the retaining strap and could not get it snapped. She had somehow cocked the hammer back into SA mode which is why the strap would not secure. Luckily I saw what she did and was able to take care of it before she did something stupid and both of us ending up with Article 15's.

These things happen and we need to take all the precautions we can.

Love ya man.


----------



## OJ

As the old saying goes, "to each his own" - Personally, I like the comfortable feeling of the trigger guard covered and the good feeling of my Series 70 Government Model 45s secured in my Milt Sparks VM II -










YMMV

:smt1099


----------



## GoombaJebboMT

I am new here...so...hello .

I am surprised no one has mentioned Cross Breed. I just got a Super Tuck Deluxe for my Kimber Crimson Carry Custom, and I love it! I definitely reccomend the natural horse hide option though, since if you sweat, it just rolls off. Moreover, it is comfortable. I reccommend them highly.


----------



## GoombaJebboMT

Hey JeffWard...I am Jeffrey Ward...seriously lol. Anyways, if you want something comfortable check these guys out. This is what I have and they are REALLY comfortable, and perform well.

SuperTuck Deluxe | Crossbreed Holsters - Super Tuck Deluxe


----------



## crescentstar69

IWB has a lot to do with your body build. When I was younger, and considerably skinnier, I carried a Smith & Wesson 5906 IWB in a simple Safariland clip holster and never had a bit of problems with comfort, concealment, or safety. It was a big heavy pistol. I carried it so long the suede exterior of the holster turned smooth.

I am a serious holster nut, but buying hundreds of dollars worth of holsters that end up in my old holster box just isn't cool any more. 

With my.......ahem, EXPANDED waistline now, I finally figured out I can't do IWB with any gun. You might just have to accept that you can't carry IWB. If it is uncomfortable, etc. you need to find another alternative. Cue tear roll down my cheek :-(


----------



## Zenboy

A Remora IWB will give you the same feel of not having a holster (no belts, hooks, etc), but prevent your chosen weapon from sliding down your leg, with perhaps, a few nasty surprises along the way.



Zenboy


----------



## ponzer04

*Comp-tac*

hi there, I carry my 1911 inside the waistband with a comp-tac.com's minotaur spartan leather kydex hybrid design with one of there kydex re-enforced belts. I find this very comfortable and my wife finds herself not noticing that i'm carrying most of the time.

I prefer comp-tac's because you can get one leather piece and multiple kydex pieces for other pistols and save a few bucks. Also the comp-tac for 1911's you can get the kydex to cover the whole slide and not just up to the trigger gaurd

comp-tac has a few designs also there is the galco king tuc and the crossbreedholsters.com


----------



## Zenboy

Believe he said:

"In the mean time, the gun doesn't move. If I need to shift it, I shift it. If I sit down, it's better... if I stand, I hardly know it's there... if I run, it stays... if I jump, it stays. If I bend over, it doesn't show. *If I wear a belt, the invisible holster stays put when I draw. If I DON'T wear a belt, the invisible holster stays right were it was(n't). Levis, perfect, Old Navy jeans perfect. Dress pants??? Looks funny with my shirt untucked, but fine with a jacket on... So does the holster...*Until I find a better way? Bare-back. I removed the rear grip-tape on my carry gun. One strip down the front-strap, under my fingers works fine... The pic is outside my shirt, I wear it right against my skin usually, with the shirt untucked. More forward lean, or sraight up and down like this.

Draw time? Flawless... *No snaps, no switches, no sewn-in sight channels, no clips, j-hooks, or loops to show*... All day comfort."

----Which is a Remora holster. No clips, belt loops...no need to wear a belt. No bloody leather. You can move it around and wear it in sweat pants.

Oh yeah...the $28 price comes well under the $100+ mentioned as well.

Zenboy


----------



## ponzer04

I didn't see a holster in the first post so i didn't understand it completely, I looked up the remora holster as prices go it beats my selections hands down. 

What about re-holstering with the remora? I'm not sure i would trust a holster that is held by friction alone, have you used one? does it perform as advertised? would it work well with a full sized pistol? how tight do your pants have to be for it to work effectively?


----------



## Zenboy

Used by myself and my wife. I have Don Humes, Mitch Rosen, Alessi, etc as well...but hard to beat a Remora for concealment and comfort.

But just go to the Remora site...check the Reviews section...go down to Average Joe videos---and you'll see a gun-trainer-chick doing rolls and handstands with one.

It's far more entertaining than reading my bit.


Zenboy

Forgot to add---model with internal kydex rim for reholstering...model without.


----------



## ponzer04

So i bought a remora holster and just got it today and have been walking around with it and it definitively exceeded my expectations. Very comfortable and i'm wearing it with drawstring sweat shorts right now and can holster and reholster without problems.


----------



## crescentstar69

Remora holsters rock. Once you get your head around the lack of clips, straps, etc. and try it out for yourself, you will ask yourself why you didn't think of the idea yourself. I have 3 Remoras, the first is for my Glock 30. The other two are for a S&W J frame. One is for pocket carry, and the other is for waistband carry and has a special built-in pouch for a Bianchi speed strip.

For pocket carry, the sticky material clings to your pocket fabric and won't come out with the gun when drawing. The IWB models can be positioned anywhere you like. Small of back, strong side, cross draw, etc. The cant and depth is totally up to your preference. 

The problem with traditional IWB holsters is that you have to conform to the design someone else decided. Don't like where the straps are? Don't like the cant? Rides too high or too low? Tough. Go buy another expensive holster. 

I didn't mean to hijack this thread, and I am NOT affiliated with Remora, but when a product comes along that excites me, I try to pass it on.


----------



## Blkhawk73

I tried a few different holsters for my SP101. None really did it for me, comfort wasn't there, retention/fit was horrible, etc... Took a chance on a new design from a company I'd never heard of and turned out it was THE best holster I'd ever tried. Fit, was perfect, finish and all the little details were perfect. Made later decisions for holsters much easier - I just went back for more again and again from the same manufacturer -> Mitch Rosen. None of the mass production, assembly line fodder. All started with that little "Workman", the tuckable that started that whole design. Makes that little SP101 disappear in sight and in carrying it.


----------



## schwasskin

*Best CCW Holster*

The first and last Holster I have ever owned is the Remora remoraholsters.com.

If you have not yet you must check these out. No clips or buttons, just a special fabric that clings to your clothes. These are the most comfortable IWB holsters I have tried. I use one to conceal my .380 Bersa Thunder, as well as my giant Sig P250 .45 Fullsize.

If you are Military Alan the owner of the company will give you a good discount. On my first purchase he gave me a free mag holder for the P250, and on my second a $5 discount.

I rep these all day.


----------



## dhonda02

pretty much the same as the remora........Sticky Holsters - Redefining Concealment


----------



## Brevard13

I would suggest maybe trying a Kydex Holster. I got hooked up from John at NTAC. I am a thick guy and it really didn't bohter me to wear the NTAC holster. I liked it better OWB, but then again I am not a fan of IWB. 

I have watched the Remora videos on youtube. I don't buy it. The thing does collapse I don't care what kind of material they use at the mouth of the holster. The rest is a neoprene/nylon whatever it is that can be pushed flat. So I can't for the life of me see how it is going to stay that shape when you draw considering your pants and belt will change with the removal of the gun and it's mass.


----------



## hyfly1

For open carry, I really like the Blackhawk Serpa. It rides great on my belt and I like the retention. My IWB rig for most occasions is the Comp Tac Minotaur. I find it reasonably confortable and it conceals well under a sweatshirt or jacket. I have just started using a Glocktech Industries MIC. This is a clever device that loops around the belt and clips over the trigger guard. I just stick my Glock 23 in the front waistband of my jeans and a T shirt covers nicely. GLOCKTECH INDUSTRIES - Home of the Original MIC Holster since 1997

Obviously, everyone has their own tastes and preferences.


----------



## cluznar

I have three favorites that I use: Old Faithful Holster
Remora Holster
N82Tactical Pro Holster

These three take care of any of my IWB needs. :watching:


----------



## RegasAZ

Received my IWB holster from Ozark Holsters for my Beretta Nano this week. Extremely comfortable, rides low and was only $45 delivered, Life is good.


----------



## jblue

Try "Winthrop Holsters". I have one for each of my carry weapons. They are both well built and comfortable. The IWB is around $55 and is as good as any $150 holster on the market.


----------



## Shots_fired...

About two months ago, I purchased an IWB holster from Alien Gear Holsters. The selection by gun is great compared to many I've researched. The Kydex is nice and heavy, the leather is nice and thick and you can purchase extra shells for additional guns without buying the whole holster over again. It comes with extra hardware as well. I've been extremely happy with this holster. Go to their website and check them out. You won't find a high quality IWB holster for this price anywhere else!


----------



## Fdisk

Take a look at the Phoenix holster at Nelson Holsters it has been getting real good feedback


----------



## berettatoter

IWB is a good way to hide a gun, but even with the better ones out there, you still got some steel/leather/plastic between your pants and your skin. Sigh.


----------

